# Movies, now and then



## granfire (Mar 29, 2011)

being a bit sick of HGTV, the decorate to sell your house channel, and with no good cartoons on the horizon, I spend the morning not watching some old B&W detective movies on TCM.

What amazes me is how the atmosphere is rich, the tension within grasp. Without much of background music except for climactic scenes, and non of the things we have taken for granted: blood and gore, explosions, special effects, vulgarity. 

I don't think something like that could be duplicated these days.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 29, 2011)

granfire said:


> being a bit sick of HGTV, the decorate to sell your house channel, and with no good cartoons on the horizon, I spend the morning not watching some old B&W detective movies on TCM.
> 
> What amazes me is how the atmosphere is rich, the tension within grasp. Without much of background music except for climactic scenes, and non of the things we have taken for granted: blood and gore, explosions, special effects, vulgarity.
> 
> I don't think something like that could be duplicated these days.



It's one of the reasons why I've basically stopped watching commercialized television almost altogether... just can't enjoy it.   Yes, the old films of the 30's and 40's were just simply fantastic and could be enjoyed by anyone because of the lack. Ironically these films weren't rated and if done so today would be at best PG to PG-13. The Weismuller Tarzan film would likely be a PG-13 even though there is a full body nudity shot in it (of the lovely Maureen O'Hara swimming and yes... you can see).   No, they wouldn't be able to duplicate the films without the nudity, language, gore, violence necessitated by today's audiences.


----------



## granfire (Mar 29, 2011)

I had to go and check TV guide channel (one channel that needs to be blocked...)
'The Crime Doctor' really fascinated me. I have to do some research, it seemed like they made more than one of them. The atmosphere was thick and rich with suspense. I dare say the plot was better since it lacked all the FXs in it.

(They also don't do quality series anymore, 007 being one of the last hold outs. I mean, like a Nero Wolfe, Father brown...what was that Chinese detective wiz with son#1...)


----------



## harlan (Mar 30, 2011)

Majored in tv production back in the '80's...and it basically ruined my tv experience forever. I started really 'looking' at what I was seeing. These days, I will pick one series, and follow it it online, and as for movies I support my local video rental store. Every payday I accumulate a few more oldies but goodies. This is 'Bogie' week: The Maltese Falcon and Treasure of Sierra Madre. (Don't need no stinking badges.   )


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2011)

granfire said:


> ...what was that Chinese detective wiz with son#1...)


 
Charlie Chan?


----------



## granfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Charlie Chan?



Yes, oh Great Wise One.

:asian:


----------

